# Ramadan Mubarak



## BillW (27/6/14)

Ramadan Mubarak to all Muslim vaper's out there.
May it be beautiful and prosperous.

We will be saving on juice this month 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Yes, Ramadan Mubarak, to all our Muslim members and visitors. May this period really be a blessing to all.

_*Explaining Ramadan*
Ramadan is the ninth month of the Islamic Lunar calendar and the holiest of the four holy months. It begins with the sighting of the new moon after which all physically mature and healthy Muslims are obliged to abstain from all food, drink, gum chewing, any kind of tobacco use, and any kind of sexual contact between dawn and sunset. However, that is merely the physical component of the fast; the spiritual aspects of the fast include refraining from gossiping, lying, slandering and all traits of bad character. All obscene and irreligious sights and sounds are to be avoided. Purity of thought and action is paramount. Ordained in the Quran, the fast is an exacting act of deeply personal worship in which Muslims seek a raised level of God-consciousness. The act of fasting redirects the hearts away from worldly activities, towards The Divine.
The month of Ramadan is a time for spiritual reflection, prayer, doing good deeds and spending time with family and friends. The fasting is intended to help teach Muslims self-discipline, self-restraint and generosity. It also reminds them of the suffering of the poor, who may rarely get to eat well. It is common to have one meal (known as the Suhoor), just before sunrise and another (known as the Iftar), directly after sunset. This meal will commonly consist of dates, following the example of the Prophet Muhammad, peace be upon Him. Because Ramadan is a time to spend with friends and family, the fast will often be broken by different Muslim families coming together to share in an evening meal.
Ramadan derives from the Arabic root: ramida or ar-ramad, meaning scorching heat or dryness. Since Muslims are commanded to fast during the month of Ramadan, it is believed that the month's name may refer to the heat of thirst and hunger, or because fasting burns away one's past sins. Muslims believe that God began revealing the Qur'an to the Prophet Muhammad during Ramadan (in the year 610 C.E.). The Qur'an commands: "O ye who believe! Fasting is prescribed to you as it was prescribed to those before you, that ye may (learn) self-restraint...Ramadan is the (month) in which was sent down the Qur'an, as a guide to mankind, also clear (Signs) for guidance and judgment (between right and wrong). So every one of you who is present (at his home) during that month should spend it in fasting..." (Chapter 2, verses 183 and 185). Fasting during Ramadan did not become an obligation for Muslims until 624 C.E., at which point it became the third of the Five Pillars of Islam. The others are faith (Shahadah); prayer (Salah); charitable giving (Zakah); and the pilgrimage to Makkah (Hajj).
Another aspect of Ramadan is that it is believed that one of the last few odd-numbered nights of the month is the Laylat ul-Qadr, the "Night of Power" or "Night of Destiny." It is the holiest night of the holiest month; it is believed to be the night on which God first began revealing the Qur'an to the Prophet Muhammad through the angel Jibril (Gabriel). This is a time for especially fervent and devoted prayer, and the rewards and blessings associated with such are manifold. Muslims are told in the Qur'an that praying throughout this one night is better than a thousand months of prayer. No one knows exactly which night it is; it is one of God's mysteries. Additionally, Muslims are urged to read the entire Qur'an during the month of Ramadan, and its 114 chapters have been divided into 30 equal parts for this purpose.
When the first crescent of the new moon has been officially sighted by a reliable source, the month of Ramadan is declared over, and the month of Shawwal begins. The end of Ramadan is marked by a three-day period known as Eid ul-Fitr, the "Festival of Fast-breaking." It is a joyous time beginning with a special prayer, and accompanied by celebration, socializing, festive meals and sometimes very modest gift-giving, especially to children.
When Ramadan ends, Muslims give charity in a locally prescribed amount, calculated to feed one poor person in that region for one day. This is known as fitra, and is meant as another reminder of the suffering endured by many. Many Muslims also take this occasion to pay the annual alms which are due to the poor and needy, known as Zakah (2.5% of assets).
At the beginning of Ramadan, it is appropriate to wish Muslims "Ramadan Mubarak" which means "Blessed Ramadan." At its conclusion, you may say "Eid Mubarak._

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Joey786 (27/6/14)

Thanks guys 

And thumbs up for knowledge spread

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

Ramadaan kareem to all observing the fast 

Yes we going to be saving , so we can splash out on the good stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubarak to all 
Time to give our equipment a break...eish its gona be tough without vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/6/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Ramadaan Mubarak to all
> Time to give our equipment a break...eish its gona be tough without vaping


Not at all, or only during certain hours? If I may ask.


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubarak to the community!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (27/6/14)

We can Vape in the evenings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (27/6/14)

Shukran(thanks) guys. Ramadaan Mubarak to all the muslim ecigssa members. Hope you have a blessed month. Make the most of it. @Andre We start fasting just before sunrise(fajr) and stop fasting at sunset(maghrib).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Joey786 (27/6/14)

Patience is a virtue

It's like making a coil in morning but not having to vape it till sunset

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (27/6/14)

iKeyaam said:


> Shukran(thanks) guys. Ramadaan Mubarak to all the muslim ecigssa members. Hope you have a blessed
> month. Make the most of it. @Andre We start fasting just before sunrise(fajr) and stop fasting at sunset(maghrib)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Maghrib double yum .... time to break fast and some tarks maghrib in the Reo

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## wazarmoto (28/6/14)

Someone should make a kajur (date) e-juice. 

For the non Muslim vapors out there, when we break our fast we usually do it with a date. Maybe a vape will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/6/14)

Thanks guys. Thanks Andre for the explanation. Ramadhaan Mubarak to all Muslim Vapers out there.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jibbz786 (28/6/14)

Thanks Guys and Ramadaan Mubarak to all


----------



## Ollypop (28/6/14)

Ramadan Mubarak.

I hope the fast goes well for all of you.


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

thank you @Ollypop


----------



## Zuzu88 (28/6/14)

Can say what.... But I'm gonna miss that Peter Stuyvesant kick.... Slaan jou bonne  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

Im going to miss my Reo and the huge dense clouds 

oh well fresh battery and giving it horns come time to break fast to make up for the rest of the day


----------



## BhavZ (28/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubarak to all those observing the fast. May the days be short and the vape cravings minimal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zegee (28/6/14)

to you and your families

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/14)

Ramadan Mubarak to all those observing the fast. And not only to our friends on this forum but all the friends I made while travelling through Turkey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (28/6/14)

i just gotta say, i love this community of people, and @Andre for that explanation to help explain to those that dont understand. absoluely Awesome!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

a great bunch of awesome family we have here on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

no one mentioned the effects of having dates every evening ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (28/6/14)

thaaaat part we keep secret


----------



## Wazeer (28/6/14)

Shukran/thanks for all the ramadaan wishes may we all have a spiritual uplifting month.

Any chance of one of our master mixers coming up with a falooda flavour?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (28/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubarak to all


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

Wazeer said:


> Shukran/thanks for all the ramadaan wishes may we all have a spiritual uplifting month.
> 
> Any chance of one of our master mixers coming up with a falooda flavour?


 
or boeber

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (28/6/14)

Daltjie? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wazarmoto (28/6/14)

shabbar said:


> or boeber



Boeber flavour E-juice!!!


----------



## Ollypop (28/6/14)

Actually I'm surprised there isn't a date flavoured juice. That could be DELICIOUS!! Maybe @Oupa can look into this.


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

BillW said:


> Daltjie?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wat is dai nou ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

Chilli bite ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (28/6/14)

Yes a chilli bite

U live close to bosmont?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imotions (28/6/14)

thanks guys and to all the muslim vapers out there stealth vaping is not allowed


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

used to live in florida , recently moved to heldekruin


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

why do u ask ?


----------



## BillW (28/6/14)

Father originally from bosmont, all his sisters still live there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fickie (28/6/14)

Nice!

Shukran for wishes from all and Ramadaan Mubarak right back at ya!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/6/14)

Ramadaan mubarak to all. may this month be a easy one filled with lots of blessings. and no vaping agter die bak lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (28/6/14)

A family away from a family this is....bfasting during the week is fine due to work but on the weekend it can be a bit tough lol.... date flavour falooda flavour haleem flavour haha but i find it one of the best month of the year so peacefull and can really feel a.change in ones.life...looking forward to see if.vaping.gna hit me.in my.chops.like a stinkie lol


----------



## Zodiac (28/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubarak to all 

We will know later if Ramadaan is indeed starting tomorrow, if the moon is sighted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (28/6/14)

Imotions said:


> A family away from a family this is....bfasting during the week is fine due to work but on the weekend it can be a bit tough lol.... date flavour falooda flavour haleem flavour haha but i find it one of the best month of the year so peacefull and can really feel a.change in ones.life...looking forward to see if.vaping.gna hit me.in my.chops.like a stinkie lol


I use to love smoking a stuyvesant filter after breaking the fast to get that kick where your heads spins like a mofo

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zegee (28/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I use to love smoking a stuyvesant filter after breaking the fast to get that kick where your heads spins like a mofo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Gonna vape straight nic for that rush


----------



## RIEFY (28/6/14)

think im gona try that 20mg in on the atomic at 30watts KO

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (28/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> think im gona try that 20mg in on the atomic at 30watts KO
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


lmimp got a few ml of 100 mg nic shud do the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

Imotions said:


> A family away from a family this is....bfasting during the week is fine due to work but on the weekend it can be a bit tough lol.... date flavour falooda flavour haleem flavour haha but i find it one of the best month of the year so peacefull and can really feel a.change in ones.life...looking forward to see if.vaping.gna hit me.in my.chops.like a stinkie lol



Haleem flavour , no bru . Can't imagine vaping that. 


Also wondering if you would get a nic rush with vaping ...


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I use to love smoking a stuyvesant filter after breaking the fast to get that kick where your heads spins like a mofo
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



courtleigh gives a nic rush of note more then styvies imo


----------



## Imotions (28/6/14)

@shabbar haha just a tot lmao mixture if haleem with some lemon juice haha....


----------



## Chef Guest (29/6/14)

Ramadan Murbarak to all our Muslim family members! May you have a truly blessed month with as few Vape cravings as possible!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (29/6/14)

Happy Holy month guys !!! all the best

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Wazeer (29/6/14)

How's the boeka vaping going? No headspins on my side


----------



## Keyaam (29/6/14)

Guys are probably catching up now. I just refilled the kayfun


----------



## BillW (29/6/14)

Dripped my ears warm already lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (30/6/14)

Ramadhan Mubarak to all observing the fast

may it be a month of mercy and God conscientousness for one and all

@Andre love your post explaining what the month is all about

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Shako (30/6/14)

Ramadan Mubarak to all.


----------



## bones (30/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubaruk to all. Have a blessed month.

And rememeber, go easy on the pies and samoosas with Gorimas red chilli dip


----------



## shabbar (30/6/14)

Wazeer said:


> How's the boeka vaping going? No headspins on my side


 
same here 

built a .4 Ω coil on the reo and gave it horns with some 24mg and not even a tingle lol


----------



## Kareem (30/6/14)

Ramadaan Mubarak to all observing the fast. May it be a month of blessings, mercy and God conscientousness.


----------



## Die Kriek (30/6/14)

Thank you @Andre for that explanation post! 

And Ramadan Mubarak to all members observing the fast!


----------



## Metal Liz (1/7/14)

Ramadhan Mubarak to all our Muslim family members on the forum, may it be blessed month for you all :hug:

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------

